# HDD ErroR



## mitsu (Oct 29, 2014)

hello i have an error on my hard disk in speedfan is showing this

 
is this gonna end of HDD
plz tell me about its solution if not possible than any prevention for this


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2014)

looks like your HDD have some bad sectors but don't pay too much attention to speedgan is showing. Use HDTune instead. Scan your HDD with seagate seatools [ extended test ] and fix the errors it finds or else you need to RMA the drive.


----------

